# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  جيه.بي مورغان: تأثير "هارفي" على النمو الأميركي "ضئيل"

## eqtsadcom

قال اقتصادي في "جيه.بي مورغان"، اليوم الإثنين، إن العاصفة "هارفي" أعنف عاصفة تضرب تكساس في أكثر من 50 عاماً، سيكون لها تأثير متواضع على مجمع النشاط الاقتصادي الأميركي في الربعين الثالث والرابع من العام الجاري.
وكتب الخبير الاقتصادي مايكل فيرولي في مذكرة بحثية إنه "بناء على أبحاث البنك نفسه ودراسات خارجية تقدر تكلفة الأضرار المادية للعاصفة بما بين عشرة مليارات و20 مليار دولار أي ما يعادل 0.1 نقطة مئوية من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي".

وأضاف: "نعتقد أن الأثر الإجمالي على الناتج المحلي في الربع الثالث والربع الرابع سيكون ضئيلا جداً بما يتفق مع التجربة التاريخية

----------

